# Upgrading from 5DIII to 5DIV -- your probable reasons?



## hmatthes (Apr 1, 2016)

So curious as to *which reasonably probably improvements would motivate you to upgrade?*
I don't want to read "zero noise at ISO 64,000" or "eye focus" like my A2e film bodies or ...
With three "C" modes, I can utilize so many of the 5DIII features with a minimum of diddling -- so I feel that my upgrade from 70D to 5DIII would be a good investment at today's prices. I already have FF glass.
Waiting for some Holy Grail costing over $3,500 for the 1st two years seems senseless.
*Your thoughts?*


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 1, 2016)

I've had a 5DII and a 5DIII forever. I still have't mastered _all _ of the features (especially the af cases). That said, I feel that I have spent enough time with the camera under enough conditions that I can and want to justify an upgrade to either a 5DIV/X or the 1DXII.

One reason is that I am nearing retirement and may not have another opportunity to make may big selfish investments. Another reason is that I feel that a step up in camera capability can improve my images. 

I am looking for in descending order of importance:

Better/faster/more accurate focusing (all aspects including screen coverage)
Improvement in IQ (to the extent that sensor contributes to IQ)
Modest improvement in Iso range
Modest improvement in DR
Modest improvement in MP (say 2-4 would be fine for me, not at the expense of sensitivity or IQ)
Not a videographer, but I don't begrudge anyone who wants 4K, and if it were introduced, I would want it to be introduced with DPAF with the best quality reasonable, and who knows, I would use it and maybe I would be a convert.

In summary, it would not take much for me to pull the trigger. I have already started to save. I am waiting for information so that I can decide which body will be the right choice for me. I am planning a trip to S. Africa this August, so I want to get the best images possible, and I will need to get practice before I go.

Sek


----------



## slclick (Apr 1, 2016)

My 5D3 would have to die for me to upgrade and then in order for it not to be replaced by another Mk3 the Quattro/X would need a few features from the 7D2/80D I'd like. That flicker thingy, DPAF,a small DR bump, Live View grid for horizontal deficiency syndrome...stuff like that. Just like Scott said, I also haven't mastered all the features. I'm sure if I had a 6D I would have but the 3 is much more camera.


----------



## AdamBotond (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm coming from 6 D, not 5D III, but I expect the 5D IV to have these features to make the upgrade reasonable for me: 
-3EV, more useable AF points at F8, some minor advance in AF compared to mk III (itr), minor increase in Res (although 22 MP is high enough for me) and fps, GPS , WIFI (not likely), and some major advance in low light capabilities and Dynamic Range (at least as good as current 6D or slightly better). 
From those mentioned above, better high ISO image quality, DR, GPS, WIFI are the most important for me. That is why I decided not to change 6D for a 5D III (or 7D II, either). My use is mostly wildlife, nature lately.

Only my opinion.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 1, 2016)

I've yet to upgrade to a non existent camera, much less provide reasons why I did it. I expect to see posters reviewing it based on rumors before long.

It always happens, it seems to be human nature.


----------



## hmatthes (Apr 1, 2016)

AdamBotond said:


> better high ISO image quality, DR, GPS, WIFI are the most important for me.



Adam (et. al.) I agree with all of you... The 5DIII is wonderful, yep, I lust for one.
I use my iPhone for GPS then copy the info to all images from the shoot via Lightroom.
I have card reader thingy for my iPad which I use for transfer images at the end of the day.
That said, I would still love GPS & WiFi on the camera body!

I'll be patient and continue saving for a FF body. If the 5DIV offered the world, I'll dig deeper. If not, maybe the 6D will eclipse the current 5D... If not again, the "old" 5DIII will be coming home!


----------



## slclick (Apr 1, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've yet to upgrade to a non existent camera, much less provide reasons why I did it. I expect to see posters reviewing it based on rumors before long.
> 
> It always happens, it seems to be human nature.



Oh please, allow some folks the fun of plausible G.A.S. It's fun to dream and scheme.


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 2, 2016)

It is very unlikely that I will get a 5D4, given that I got a 5DsR. GPS and user interchangeable focusing screens (as in 5D2) would be potentially interesting for using it as a back-up camera. Currently I georeference with google earth, which certainly is clunky.
But I think I'd rather get a 1Dx2, if I want a small sensor body. AF and frame rate are irrelevant, but GPS, focusing screens, and built-in grip are pluses. I assume the user interface is different from 5D3/S/4, so that is a downside, and the different batteries.


----------



## Maiaibing (Apr 2, 2016)

Had money ready for the 5DIV forever. Meanwhile upgraded to a 6D + 5DSR combo. Pure magic. 5DSR AF and RAW files make me wonder if I would use the 5DIV enough to justify the purchase.

To me a 5DIV would have to have significantly better high iso at a reasonable MPIX count (>28 MPIX). If it came with good eye focus AF I might give it some slack on the size of the high iso improvement. @ <28 MPIX the high iso improvement would have to be spectacular.

We will see. Never regretted giving the 5DIII a pass. Maybe the 5DSR has become the 5DIV to me. Still liking it more every time I use it.


----------



## afonsoclj (Apr 2, 2016)

- 28 MP+ @ 8fps
- High ISO IQ improved 1 stop+
- 1DxII AF
- WiFi /GPS
- New sensor tech, same as 1DxII / 80D
- IBIS (will not happen, but I'd love)


----------



## Pookie (Apr 2, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> I've had a 5DII and a 5DIII forever. I still have't mastered _all _ of the features (especially the af cases). That said, I feel that I have spent enough time with the camera under enough conditions that I can and want to justify an upgrade to either a 5DIV/X or the 1DXII.
> 
> One reason is that I am nearing retirement and may not have another opportunity to make may big selfish investments. Another reason is that I feel that a step up in camera capability can improve my images.
> 
> ...



Well said.

Aside from the retirement reasoning (which I totally understand, just not there yet)... almost exactly what I was thinking. I love the 5D3 and use them constantly, over the many cameras I own. It not without flaws but it was the first camera that just felt right with me. I just bought a third 5D3 when the prices dropped so low and I'll keep it in the box for now. I will probably buy a 4 in whatever flavor it comes in that draws my attention. I won't jump in head first though and will wait about 6 to 12 months before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 2, 2016)

If money were no object I would just spring for a 1DX Mark II. Since money is a problem right now I would spring for a 5DX if one were ever made with 10-12 fps. I would do so near the end of the product cycle rather than at launch. That just makes more sense to me, an amateur enthusiast.

That being said, I love my 5D mark III and am nowhere close to learning how to manipulate all the features.

Because of that, I think an EF 600mm MKII is more a priority.

Yeah, I know. I'm all over the map.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 2, 2016)

Im upgrading from my 6D so Im looking forward to 35 mpix at 8fps, huge DR boost, ISO boost, color boost, smaller body, lighter, better AF, f8 AF on all AF points, longer battery life, cheaper, and most importantly Im excited that it will be pink.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 2, 2016)

I swapped my 5DIII with a 5DSR and my 1DX is about to be upgraded to a 1DXII. To me this is a fantastic combo and, within reason, it covers/will cover everything I do. I am still amazed of the image quality I get from the 5DSR.

But! I have a number of Zeiss lenses and for that purpose I have mounted a precision focusing screen in my 5DSR, which darkens the viewfinder at bit and makes using slower lenses than f2.8 in lower light problematic. So, currently, my 5DSR spends most of its time in the Zeiss bag and, if the 5DIV provides something special, it might be that I will be tempted to have it as a new partner for the 1DXII and also as a single walk-around camera, when size and weight matters.

Another temptation I´ve struggled with for a long time is medium format. I know of a CR member who has the new 100MP PhaseOne on order ...


----------



## K-amps (Apr 2, 2016)

My love for scapes and macro takes me to a different direction than most folks. 

- Higher color Depth (Pulling files in post allowing color transitions better without breaking apart)
- Higher resolution without AA
- 9 point AF with all points -4EV capable and very spread out
- AE linked to AF point
- Zebras and focus peaking
- Manual focus screen options
- MF zoom aids
- Sensor stabilized with
-Star tracking
-high res mode
-De-bayer mode via multishot
-Sensor Shift to fix perspective
- Hardware based full well enhancement e.g. iso 50 or even is iso 25
- Focus Bracketing
- LED light assist for working in the Dark
- I would not care if this is a 1fps body, although to help others, 8fps would be great
- Don't need video, although 4k would bring with it some bragging rights..
- Industry leading SNR
- Less than $2500

If Pentax can do it at $1799, it can be done by Canon just as well


----------



## LoneRider (Apr 2, 2016)

If we are right, and the 5D[iv|X] is going to be the holly grail camera, at $3000-$3500 there will be a lot of value. Right now we are in a buying hold until it is at least announced.

If it is 8FPS, DPAF, close to 1DX-ii AF, touch screen, GPS, better DR than the 5D-iii, and so on, that will get me to jump to FF. Otherwise, I am likely to slide and replace the 50D/7D I have with an 80D. But if the 5D[x] is all what Canon is capable of (proven released technology), I will gladly replace the EF-S glass and go for FF. Just a warmed over 5D-iii is not going to get it done, I want good DPAF with touch screen.


----------



## Maiaibing (Apr 2, 2016)

afonsoclj said:


> - IBIS (will not happen, but I'd love)



Would buy a 5DIV w/5DIII specs for this alone...


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 2, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> afonsoclj said:
> 
> 
> > - IBIS (will not happen, but I'd love)
> ...



So would I. Even though I'd really have to stretch the budget to fit a new 5D, IBIS would make me do it.


----------



## slclick (Apr 2, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > afonsoclj said:
> ...



canon has far too much invested on lens IS to go this route.


----------



## K-amps (Apr 2, 2016)

slclick said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Maiaibing said:
> ...



Agree.

However they should also consider a counter view. As Sony/Pentax/MILC's release more lenses, there will be a gradual shift away, unless Canon competes head on, it makes no sense to stand ground where there is a possible sink-hole developing underneath. Its not only about Stabilization, but it opens up several other options. e.g. Star tracing, Shifting for parallels, Debayering, 4x high MP shots, AA filtering etc.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 3, 2016)

j-nord said:


> Im upgrading from my 6D so Im looking forward to 35 mpix at 8fps, huge DR boost, ISO boost, color boost, smaller body, lighter, better AF, f8 AF on all AF points, longer battery life, cheaper, and most importantly Im excited that it will be pink.



It isn't going to be pink. It will be puce.


----------



## Quackator (Apr 3, 2016)

5D Mk2 is aging, is well past it's projected shutter life,
5D Mk3 ditto - and buying a brand new one will currently 
likely give me one with firmware incombatible to Magic Lantern.

5D Mk IV will be a little better in everything and a lot better in video.

It will be the major industry workhorse refreshed.
Licked it, mine.

Nikon will show an APS-C mirrorless for Photokina with 28MP. Yes.
Canon will likely show M4 (M Pro?), 6D Mk2 and a FF mirrorless for 
Photokina, Olympus will show the OM-D E-M1 MkII.

But Canon will be next right this month with the 5D Mk IV.


----------



## Drum (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey I am going to be perfectly honest here, the only reason I will be purchasing the 5Div is G.A.S. That's it plain and simple. My 5D3 is the perfect camera, but it will be 3 years old in October, and I want a new toy!!!!


----------



## Labdoc (Apr 3, 2016)

Besides wanting to go FF, it's the anticipated improved video for me. I bought the 70D because if you are going to have video, it needs to be able to track a moving target in AF. Or IMO don't do it at all. At that time to my knowledge, the 70D was the best best SLR camera Canon had with that feature. Also, as my first FF camera, like computers I want the latest tech to give the longest service life without feeling left behind right after purchase. Plus, who doesn't like new toys?


----------



## cpsico (Apr 3, 2016)

A well balanced, well rounded jack of all trades camera like the mark III, but with much needed upgrade in IQ. I never really hated the old mark II but it had some odd quirks in image quality at low iso and really didn't cut over iso 1600.


----------



## Maiaibing (Apr 3, 2016)

Drum said:


> Hey I am going to be perfectly honest here, the only reason I will be purchasing the 5Div is G.A.S. (...) I want a new toy!!!!



When I get a new camera I tend to go out and take more pictures for around the next 18 Months (based on the last 8 years stats). So the joy of having something new can certainly inspire taking more photos and thus be a perfectly good reason to get new stuff.

I'm conservative with camera bodies. But I have enjoyed buying/selling lenses a lot over the last several years. Shooting various exotic lenses for a year or two and then selling them again for a very marginal loss - or even sometimes a small profit. Big whites, fisheye, super fast primes, T/S. I could wish for all photographers to have the chance to shoot with it all.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm interested in a possible downgrade from the 1dx to the 5d4, but know yet : more
Interested in a 5d4 than a 1dx2 that's for sure. Weight and cost are two issues.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 4, 2016)

Drum said:


> Hey I am going to be perfectly honest here, the only reason I will be purchasing the 5Div is G.A.S. That's it plain and simple. My 5D3 is the perfect camera, but it will be 3 years old in October, and I want a new toy!!!!



Just as good a reason as any my friend! Ooo-rah!


----------



## krisbell (Apr 4, 2016)

My top wish for 5D4 would be exposure compensation with AUTO-ISO in manual mode. Other than that, the same as pretty much everyone else, modest improvements in AF, IQ, MP and DR!


----------



## Memdroid (Apr 4, 2016)

Don't forget the most powerful custom function: Assigning the AI Servo- OneShot switch on the AF-ON button. The 5d3 was missing this and so did I


----------



## Eersel (Apr 4, 2016)

The only reasons I am going to upgrade:

- Dynamic Range
- Slight increase to MP count (anything slightly closer to 28 MP is good). Not a must but would be added bonus.
- Quicker and More accurate AF. 5D MKIII isn't too bad but I think there is definite room for improvement.

Something that shouldn't even be included:

- GPS. No clue why this is so seemingly important to anyone. It doesn't make your photos any better.

Freebie:

Wifi file transfer - Again not a must. I might use something like this 10% of the time. Would be more meaningful in a mirrorless.

Wishful thinking:

IBIS as mentioned by everyone else.


----------



## Quackator (Apr 4, 2016)

Eersel said:


> Wishful thinking:
> 
> IBIS as mentioned by everyone else.



You can't effectively cool a sensor stabilized camera.
IBIS translates to poor video data rates and/or overheating problems.

No IBIS for me.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 5, 2016)

dilbert said:


> I don't think the 5DIV/5DX is going to be that great. For the statistic lovers, it will have a few more fps, a moderate increase in MP and do 4K ... but otherwise it'll just be like the 5DIII. Thus I can't see a reason to upgrade, unless 7fps vs 6fps is a compelling reason? The thread about how using Sony bodies is a bad idea because of lens size has pretty much convinced me that the reasons to choose Canon are fast disappearing. So the "probable reason" - there is no reason to do it.



Have you ever shot under crappy stadium lighting? Two words: flicker reduction.

That alone was worth the price of upgrading from the 7D to the 7D Mark II. Going from having about 7 out of every 10 frames ruined by the differences in light from one side of the frame to the other in terms of brightness and color, seeing color temp vary from one side of the frame to the other, seeing it vary by as much as 500-800K (also on the M <---> G axis) from one frame to the next, getting really ugly narrow spectrum light at the darkest point, and having the overall exposure vary by as much as two stops from peak to trough in the lighting cycle, to having every single frame look the same in terms of brightness and color is transformative.

Where shooting raw and custom post-processing of each individual frame was needed to get color and exposure remotely right, now the results are consistent enough to do batch processing or even shoot straight to JPEG and be able to use a much higher percentage of the frames taken.

Not only that, but since the camera times the shutter release with the peak of each light cycle I can now shoot at 2/3-1 stop faster under the same lights! Where I used to shoot at 1/500, f/2.8, ISO 2500 I can now shoot at 1/1000, f/2.8, ISO 2500, or 1/640, f/2.8, ISO 1600, etc. This also increases the keeper rate.

The much improved AF of the 7D Mark II compared to the 7D made it usable, but I'd love to have this feature in a FF body without springing $6K for the soon to be released 1D X Mark II. As improved as the AF in the 7D Mark II is over the 7D, it's still not as consistent from shot-to-shot as the 5D Mark III. The narrower baseline of the APS-C sized mirror and PDAF array limits it in terms of accuracy compared to its FF counterparts.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 5, 2016)

Memdroid said:


> Don't forget the most powerful custom function: Assigning the AI Servo- OneShot switch on the AF-ON button. The 5d3 was missing this and so did I



I prefer to use the DoF preview button. It's already directly under the ring finger of my right hand when shooting.

But I also tend to turn off AF with the shutter button most of the time. Half pressing the shutter button starts metering but does not start AF. Pressing the AF-ON button starts AF, releasing it effectively locks AF. IF I'm in AI Servo and release the AF-ON button, for all practical purposes I just switched to One Shot!


----------



## pwp (Apr 5, 2016)

My primary reasons to upgrade from MkIII to MkIV would be to pick up the unannounced but inevitable improvements, plus my Mk III is now very high milage, it's on it's third shutter and might appreciate a graceful retirement.

-pw


----------



## Viggo (Apr 5, 2016)

pwp said:


> My primary reasons to upgrade from MkIII to MkIV would be to pick up the unannounced but inevitable improvements, plus my Mk III is now very high milage, it's on it's third shutter and might appreciate a graceful retirement.
> 
> -pw



At how many clicks did they break? My 1dx went at 167k.


----------



## brianftpc (Apr 5, 2016)

I do not own a 5d3 however i do own a 5dsr, 1dx and have preordered the 1dx2. For me to buy this camera i will require these specs and in order of highest priority

DPAF
Clean HDMI out
C-log
60fps 1080p
13 stops DR
1Dx2 autofocus system
External mic and headphone jack
Low light high iso quality between 1dx and 1dx2
24MP+

4K would be nice

Basically i want to have every reason to buy this camera over a C100mk 2 so ill have a nice backup to the 1dx2 when im not using this for video. If the above specs are confirmed then ill sell my 1dx for 3,000. The 1st 3 specs however are a must.


----------



## Hallvardk (Apr 5, 2016)

Can't see them not including 4K into this camera, as Nikon seems to be including it in lower end cameras (D500), and all other cameras in this price range from other manufacturers have it. They might limit it to 24p to protect the 1DXII, given that the 1DXII actually is a merge of the 1DC and the 1DX as some say.

I totally agree with your first three points. C-log in the 5DIV and no 1DCII might suggest C-log in a firmware update for the 1DXII though.



brianftpc said:


> I do not own a 5d3 however i do own a 5dsr, 1dx and have preordered the 1dx2. For me to buy this camera i will require these specs and in order of highest priority
> 
> DPAF
> Clean HDMI out
> ...


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 5, 2016)

The 5DIII is so good Canon might find it difficult to impress.

What would make me upgrade
a) My 5D III is well worn (it looks very worn even though its minded quite well - the black outside wears easily on my 5D III. I am showing alot of metal
b) Better ISO performance - at least one stop. The 7DII is poor in terms of ISO performance. The 5D III in its time was very good but I'd want the 5D IV to be visibly better allowing me to get clean images in low light when the only choice is increase ISO. Of a similar standard to the 1DX II would be good enough for me.
c) Better dynamic range on the sensor. Alot of people here think there's no requirement to have a better dynamic range on the sensor. Maybe it's where you live but alot of shots I take are in high contrast conditions. Sports are not played at sunrise or sunset. Photos can suffer simultaneously from over and under exposure. Often its recoverable but overexposed sky doesn't always look great when highlights are reduced. I'd like a sensor with a bit more dynamic range.


----------



## martti (Apr 5, 2016)

The only reason for upgrade that I can think of is that somebody steals my 5DIII or that it drops into the Indian Ocean.


----------



## pwp (Apr 10, 2016)

Viggo said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > My primary reasons to upgrade from MkIII to MkIV would be to pick up the unannounced but inevitable improvements, plus my Mk III is now very high milage, it's on it's third shutter and might appreciate a graceful retirement.
> ...



My 5DIII shutters have averaged around 130k. CPS confirms this is pretty common. 
It's not a huge expense to have the shutter replaced, it's more the inconvenience. 

-pw


----------



## Maui5150 (Apr 10, 2016)

Really????

Ummm since I got my 5D MK III, my 5D Mk II really is purely a second back up body or 2nd swap body for the lens I may want to use, but will use least

I will very likely sell my 5D MK II this summer, use my 7D MK II as my back up, though going from FF to crop is not ideal, and then can see 5D MK IV taking the bulk of the work and the 5D MK III collecting dust

I am expecting much improved AF more on par with 7D MK II or 1Dx II, and even if marginal improvement in DR and HIGH ISO, it is probably enough. 

I think the bigger question to me is not 5D MK III vs D5 MK IV, it is 1Dx I vs 5D MK IV. I don't NEED the 5D MK IV, but I know I would enjoy it and likely get better images, so I can pick and choose and wait for that sale, perhaps Black Friday or something like that.


----------



## N2itiv (Apr 10, 2016)

Have you ever shot under crappy stadium lighting? Two words: flicker reduction.

That alone was worth the price of upgrading from the 7D to the 7D Mark II. Going from having about 7 out of every 10 frames ruined by the differences in light from one side of the frame to the other in terms of brightness and color, seeing color temp vary from one side of the frame to the other, seeing it vary by as much as 500-800K (also on the M <---> G axis) from one frame to the next, getting really ugly narrow spectrum light at the darkest point, and having the overall exposure vary by as much as two stops from peak to trough in the lighting cycle, to having every single frame look the same in terms of brightness and color is transformative.

Where shooting raw and custom post-processing of each individual frame was needed to get color and exposure remotely right, now the results are consistent enough to do batch processing or even shoot straight to JPEG and be able to use a much higher percentage of the frames taken.

Not only that, but since the camera times the shutter release with the peak of each light cycle I can now shoot at 2/3-1 stop faster under the same lights! Where I used to shoot at 1/500, f/2.8, ISO 2500 I can now shoot at 1/1000, f/2.8, ISO 2500, or 1/640, f/2.8, ISO 1600, etc. This also increases the keeper rate.

The much improved AF of the 7D Mark II compared to the 7D made it usable, but I'd love to have this feature in a FF body without springing $6K for the soon to be released 1D X Mark II. As improved as the AF in the 7D Mark II is over the 7D, it's still not as consistent from shot-to-shot as the 5D Mark III. The narrower baseline of the APS-C sized mirror and PDAF array limits it in terms of accuracy compared to its FF counterparts.
[/quote]

Flicker reduction. That's what I was thinking. I can use a low light body and prefer full frame. The 5 series being more affordable is a Canon bread and butter body. I trust they'll get it right and buyers will be quite satisfied.


----------



## d (Apr 10, 2016)

dilbert said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Here's a thumbnail of shot taken with a 1DS Mk III that was starting to play up - notice the lighter band down the LHS (in shots taken in landscape orientation, the lighter band appeared at the top of photos). A month later the shutter failed completely - the camera would take black photos regardless of settings, and when I locked the mirror up, the shutter was permanently obscuring the sensor - it wouldn't retract back to its "resting" position.

I'm sure other shutter failures are more sudden, but unevenly exposed images like this one can be one indicator of an impending failure.

Cheers,
d.


----------



## paxfoto (Apr 10, 2016)

I have the 5D classic, so I have many reasons for upgrading. A lot have happened since my last big investment.

I shoot a lot of macro and a tilt screen is mandatory. Wifi is also important. I fear the price for this camera and I probably have to wait a long time since I also will compare it with the 6D upgrade.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 11, 2016)

d said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



Exactly what happened to mine!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 12, 2016)

My reason- I gave my son my retired 40D. He wants to upgrade to my 5D III.


----------



## slclick (Apr 12, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> My reason- I gave my son my retired 40D. He wants to upgrade to my 5D III.



I see what you did there


----------



## Freddie (Apr 12, 2016)

*I'm not considering it until it is out for inspection.*

The 5D MK III is such a fine camera that it would take some big time improvements for me to justify an upgrade.

The absolute only thing that would interest me is a really huge jump in dynamic range.

I have the 5DS R and the 5D MK III is a great backup for that as is. The 5D MK III also acts as a very good backup for the 7D MK II since it also does very well with wildlife.

I really like having the same battery system for all my cameras. If they change to another battery type for the 5D MK IV, it's certainly not going to encourage upgrading on my part.


----------



## archiea (Apr 12, 2016)

this is a good thread I was just thinking about that yesterday. I went from the 7D mark 1 to the 5D mark III. It was a no brainer from a standpoint of IQ and resolution as well s full frame goodness. 

I updated from M1 to the M3 canon mirrorless because it was resolution change, Wifi, add'l features like built in flash and tilting LCD and EVF option, as well as redesigned grip. 


Likely the 5D mark iV would offer similar boost in features. 

Well here goes:

1) Focus point illuminator "fix". I call it a fix since it used to remain illuminated but they removed it!

2) Wifi. This makes up for lack of a tilting LCD (which I DON'T want because I want it rugged) since you can use phone or tablet as a viewfinder. Makes sense. 

3) High seed sec for shutter. 1/250th at least. 

4) "erase range" for erasing image son card. My M3 has it but not the 5D!

5) focus peaking with ADJUSTABLE peak settings. I noticed the fuji's and Sony's have a higher "clip" than the canon M3's mirrorless focus peaking. the former clips in and out of Peak more quickly and allow you to "snap" into focus more visibly. This should be adjustable for the user. 

6) latest and greatest, if not better, live view focusing via sensor. whatever canon calls it, the shift pixel thingie.. make it a whole different focusing option that video users can use.. 

7) adjustable/removable focus screens. with the new manual zeiss lens, manual focus lenses should be accommodated. 

8) 1dX level weather sealing. The 5D should just be a smaller 1dx when it comes to weather sealing. Period. 

9) have the 1Dx and the 5ds/r's image based intelligent tracking sensor that uses the dedicated processor. 

10) 1 cfast and 1 Cf. The Cfast is so that buffer limits ar less of a limit since it can right faster to card. 

11) make it 24 MP. then release the 50 MP version with better electronic shutter to lessens cam shake as well as a sensor based stabilization to enable hand held shooting. 

12) the usual sensor DR/high ISO improvements that come with each sensor revision. 

13) usb 3 out for tethered shooting, 



I think that covers it.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 12, 2016)

archiea said:


> ...Well here goes:
> 
> ...High seed sec for shutter. 1/250th at least...latest and greatest, if not better, live view focusing via sensor...1dX level weather sealing...The 5D should just be a smaller 1dx when it comes to weather sealing...have the 1Dx and the 5ds/r's image based intelligent tracking sensor that uses the dedicated processor...1 cfast and 1 Cf...
> 
> ...I think that covers it.



Sounds like you are expecting to get a 1DxII for the price of a 5D IV. I think you will be disappointed.


----------



## slclick (Apr 12, 2016)

I keep saying there isn't anything that they can do to replace my 5D3 but as my eyes age, interchangeable focusing screens would probably do it.


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 12, 2016)

I've had to sell the 5Diii, 7Dii and a host of other stuff to fund the purchase of a 1DXii. So when I can afford it I would like the 5Div as a second body. We can assume it will have improved DR, high iso and af tracking performance so for me it would be about slightly faster frame rate (8+ fps) and say 24MP.


----------



## pwp (Apr 12, 2016)

d said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



The first shutter fail on the 5DIII was just a total catastrophic, no action fail. The second showed as a slightly diagonal shadow across the bottom of the frame, intermittent. It was small enough not to notice while shooting commissioned work (yikes!). I had been shooting with the 16-35 f/2.8II and my first thought was that the lens shade had unlocked and twisted, casting a vignette/shadow. But it varied one frame to the next, so obviously not the hood getting in the way. Luckily I was able to deliver the job ok with a mix of good frames and cropped frames or Content Aware Fill repairs. Damn that Content Aware Fill is a useful tool for all sorts of things. FYI if you're working on an area at the edge of frame, it works best on a flattened image/layer. No idea why, it just does.

Shutters? I've never replaced a shutter on a 1-Series despite shutter counts up in the several hundred thousands on a 1D MkIIn and my just retired 1D MkIV. What a great camera! My 5D classic which I gave to an assistant is still going, all-original with over 500k clicks to it's name. It's probably just a matter of luck to some extent.

-pw


----------



## justsomedude (Apr 12, 2016)

Reasons for upgrading:

1. dynamic range
2. dynamic range
3. dynamic range

That about sums it up. Canon is 3 years late to the DR party... time to shape up or ship out.


----------



## RGF (Apr 12, 2016)

Hard to justify with the 5DS(R) available for resolution.

The 5D M3 is my walk around camera so not sure if I will upgrade. But I want to - if the market goes up enough, I'll upgrade and get a nice new shiny toy.


----------



## romanr74 (Apr 12, 2016)

I would want it to be one notch up on a little bit everything. Improved noise levels with on chip ADC would be nice, i.e. get a cleaner signal. A bit more resolution and a bit higher framerate would be appreciated. I am overall very happy with my 5D mk III.


----------



## RGF (Apr 12, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> I would want it to be one notch up on a little bit everything. Improved noise levels with on chip ADC would be nice, i.e. get a cleaner signal. A bit more resolution and a bit higher framerate would be appreciated. I am overall very happy with my 5D mk III.



A slightly better 5D M3 will not cut it for me. The competition is 5DS (R), 1DX M2, and the Sony A7R II w/ meta bones adapter.

Higher resolution, higher frame rate, higher DR (and resolution).

To be competitive the 5DM4 would need to address at least 2 of the 3 challenges, perhaps improve on all 3 fronts.

A 32-36 MP camera with 8 FPS and DR similar to the current 1DX would be a winner. Not sure if it would be priced at $3599 (US) perhaps a bit more.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 31, 2016)

Memdroid said:


> Don't forget the most powerful custom function: Assigning the AI Servo- OneShot switch on the AF-ON button. The 5d3 was missing this and so did I



Just disable AF with the 1/2 shutter press, set AF to AI Servo using the AF-On button. Push the AF-ON button and you're in AI Servo. Release the AF-ON button and you've just locked focus.

Based on various comments from Chuck Westfall, One Shot is no more accurate than Servo unless you're in extremely low light where the slightly longer sampling time of One Shot can make a difference.


----------



## Quackator (Jul 31, 2016)

5D MkII and 5D MkIII both have some mileage on the clock,
and 5D MkII does not deliver state of the art high ISO 
performance anymore.

Waiting for the exact specs of the 5D MkIV to decide wether
to buy two 5D MkIV or one 5D MkIV and one 5DS each.

5D MkII has a defective USB port. Camera still works and 
will be used until the shutter dies. Won't be repaired after 
that, wouldn't be economical.

5D MkIII has a defective HDMI terminal. Will wait for the
shutter to die and then repair, and for the time being pass 
it on to my wife.

So, no particular reason to upgrade other than replacing 
worn equipment and keeping up to date with state of the 
art quality.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 31, 2016)

unfocused said:


> archiea said:
> 
> 
> > ...Well here goes:
> ...



The 7D Mark II has many of those features. Even the x0D bodies now get the DPAF in LV, so it's a lock the 5DIV will have it. Roger Cicala said the 7DII was by far the best weather sealed camera he's ever taken apart (which would include any 1-series body up to and including the 1D X). The 7DII has iTR and I think we'd all be shocked if the 5DIV doesn't. Again, even the x0D bodies and maybe even the latest Rebels are getting RGB+ir metering even if they are not getting the extra processing power to use it for iTR. The 5DIV will likely have one CFast and one (non-crippled) SD slot.

So that leaves an x-sync of 1/250 vs. the current 1/200. 1/3 stop faster flash sync is "expecting too much?"


----------

